# Training for my phase1 training in the british army help !!



## gaz1991 (Jul 10, 2008)

evening all!!

im going in the army on the 21st march after passing selection, so i need to get as fit as i possibly can. i have been trying to decide between going to the gym and doing 1 day upper body and 1 day lower and then cardio vascular in the morning or not bother with the gym and do loads of cardio and circuit training at home instead with the free weights i have got.

does any one have any suggestions..

thanks very much for any advise.


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Cardio 45mins-1hr, Mon-Fri.

Can't you go to the gym more often? You will most likely end up looking like a Jew in a concentration camp if you just do loads of cardio with no set diet and weight lifting.


----------



## gaz1991 (Jul 10, 2008)

yea i can go the gym every day but was thinking upper body one day and lower the next


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Not the best split mate, if you can go every day I don't see why you'd do that.


----------



## gaz1991 (Jul 10, 2008)

wright ok then thanks. do you think that circuit training would be benerficial or would you suggest just doing like a 5 day split with like cardio in the morning and then weight training at night.. ?


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

I wouldnt even bother going in the gym mate, do loads of cardio. The PTI'S at your Phase one training will get you to the standard that you need to be at. Just run mate. Do all types of running. Focus on Jogging for abit then sprint for 100m, make your heart rate rise and fall. What regt you joing?


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

What are you going in as mate?


----------



## Stan (Nov 22, 2009)

What you going for?

As long as you have some degree of fitness and determination you will be fine mate, phase 1 *training* is called that for a reason. Its not tests from the start, you are gradually built up as opposed to being thrown in the deep end.


----------

